# Ariens 824 won't throw snow..??



## capecodder116

Hi I'm new here and searching for answer to my puzzling question.

Recently purchased a used Ariens ST824 snowblower. Problem is it won't throw snow more than 5 or 6 feet. I have prefromed or checked the following:
1) checked all shear pins and they are intact.
2) checked roll pins on impeller they are not broken.
3) checked auger drive belt tensions and it seems fine and not slipping. Even replaced with a new one just in case.
4) Motor seems fine does not bog down or loose rpm when under load.

The machine "eats" the snow but just does not blow it out as it should. Like I said I the roll pins on the impeller are not broken.

Anyone have any thoughts on this..?? All comments would be greatly appreciated.!!!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

This answer is going to be just a shot in the dark. Has the impeller ever been replaced? If it has, and was replaced with one too small the clearance will affect the machines ability to blow. You might also check to see if the blades of the impeller are bent, as this too will cause same problem. As I stated, just a shot in the dark. Bye


----------



## jhngardner367

Welcome to the forum,capecodder116 !

Is the snow heavy/wet,or dry/fluffy? If it's dry/fluffy,and it's still not up to par,check the auger for clearance between the auger blades and the housing. Most have a clearance of about 1/2". Any larger,and the snow fall away,before it's pushed out of the chute.
Another thing on the auger to check...and this will sound stupid...is if the auger is installed correctly.
There is a right and left side on them. 
Look at the front of the machine(ENGINE OFF !!),and turn the auger by hand(grab the top and roll it down),and see if it moves the snow inward on both sides.
I had a customer buy a new unit ,and the auger halves were on the wrong side,and it would do the same thing.


----------



## DBJR73

here's what I done with a few 824s and it made a big difference.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMAgb3QNEE8[/ame]


----------



## capecodder116

Appreciate the responses...
I'll check the rotation on the large augers but from my recollection they were rotating inward. 

I reviewed the youtube video showing the impeller kit and read the additonal comments....very interesting..!! 

I have two other Ariens machines one is circa 1970 and the other is only 3 years old. I just checked the 3 year old one and the impeller to wall clearance appears to be at least 1/2" and talking with one of our maintenance people he said this machine did not throw the snow as far as the older one. So I'm am going to find some strips of rubber and try this out....

Will let post my findings...thanks again for all the advise..!! [/COLOR]


----------

